# do you have to ad a fuel controller after snorkels



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a 2011 750 brute wanting to put mimb snorkel but heard you have install a fuel controller or band-aid so it dosent run lean any advice would be nice

Soon to be hmf pipe, rad kit, and clutch springs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Some do some don't. Seems that they are all different. General rule is that it is best to do so, but not always necessary.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Should be fine with just the snorkels my 09 runs fine with no programmer. if you snork it and have after market exhaust you will need one.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

If you add snorkels and the HMF you say you will be adding soon you might as well order a programmer too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

My 2012 ran fine with the snorkels and no programmer. I added a fully muzzy and bought a programmer though.


----------



## MN750 (Oct 30, 2013)

My 13 ran fine without one with exhaust only. Once I added the Snorkels though I could only get it to idle. Bump the throttle a tad and it would spit and sputter all over. If you're going to do exhaust as well which I see you said you were. You may as well plan on getting a programmer. Its worth it anyways IMO.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i have an 11', and i did the mimb snorkels. Absalutley no issues running any differnt from stock. i have two facing completly down behimd the radiator and the center stack facing back and down. mainly to eliminate any rain, or flying mud or debri from getting in. ive played with all kinds of stack set ups and angles and found no differnece in running what so ever. i do not have an aftermarket programmer. i have a stock pipe and it all works perfectly. if you put an aftermarket pipe on, you should get a programmeror though. that will adjust the fuel flow and eliminate the glowing hot exhaust. from what i have heard. hehe


----------



## JDM BlackBrutus (Feb 7, 2014)

TGM... how do you like your muzzy setup and vfj stage 3. Im ready to do same mods... also how do you like the ol2s.. I just put 29.5 ol2s hopefully turn them good with vfj im a little worried these suckers are heavy!


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

still haven't got the clutch back yet, should be here early this week. I love the Ol2's, but I went with the 28's cuz I didn't want the extra weight. I really wanted the 29.5 outlaw 1's but highlifter said it would be several weeks before they got anymore in. I went with the single muffler muzzy since I do a lot of mud riding and don't want to be repacking two mufflers.


----------



## JC1982 (Jun 9, 2014)

Been running 2" snorks with HMF for 3 years. Runs rich - yes. Backfires on decel - yes.
Fouls Plugs - yes. But all of these are manageable. Been talking about getting a fuel controller for years but finally ordering MSD from VFORCE JOHN this week. Ill keep you updated on the difference.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have snorks and hmf exhaust. 
No programmer
My 12 is doing fine. 
*knock on wood*


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

It really jus depends if u do a full sytem or slip on i have a 2012 bf with snorkles and hmf but just the slip on runs no different


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

i have installed the mimb 2" snorkels full big gun and vforce johns msd. the brute ran great and ive owned it since feb. and a few weeks ago spun the dang rod bearing got it apart and waiting for parts to come in


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

dam that sucks. what where you doing when it let go?


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

i din't really ride hard all day my wife and her pregnant friend of hers was riding with me so i took it easy all day and just limp her around i was doing about 10mph and it felt like the belt slipped and then went to knocking


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

thats what happened to mine. riding easy , doing about 5-10mph, and than it blew apart. blew a good size hole in the bottom of the crank by the oil filter. that was a bad , expensive day.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

**** i here you on the expensive part i was cleaning the left side of the case at the shop today and found a casting flaw in the oil journal thats around were the drive shaft goes through


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

No @%*%! how much of the bottom end are you going to have to replace? i defantley can relate to that bag of suck.


----------

